# التحكم في الطائرة



## aerodz (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني فعلا منتدى جميل ورائع واعضاءه متواضعين اوجه التحية لكم جميعا 

انا بصدد دراسة اليات التحكم في الطائرات وابحث عن هذا الموضوع فكل من يستطيع مد يد المساعدة اشكره جزيلا


----------



## rafat1910 (6 يونيو 2012)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mustafatel (11 يونيو 2012)

أرجو أن يساعدك هذا الملفمشاهدة المرفق 06w-FligCont.pdf​


----------



## محمد ناوا (16 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي الحقيقه هذا الموضوع كبير ومتفرع ويطول فيه الشرح لذا انصحك بالبحث عن easa module 8 وهذا سيفيدك كثيرا في بحثك


----------



## mohamd.gamr (25 يناير 2013)

شكرا على السؤال
وشكرا علي الاجابات


----------



## dahdoh (10 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

